# Frankenstein ABA-T ignition setup



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

Okay guys, so my setup is going to be:
Stock OBDII ABA
Homemade SRI
Cut Audi 10VT manifold
Oil cooled only K26
Megasquirt 1 running only fuel, 440cc injectors
For my ignition setup, I'm going to run the dual port vacum canister on a modified rabbit distributor. My question is, running that all I need to run the ignition is the hall sender connected to the ignition sender thing on top of the rabbit ECU, right? Does it matter what hall sender setup I run? I'm wondering how the stock ignition map on a naturally aspirated car will run in combination with the vacum advance/retard...
Thanks in advance!
-Shawn C.


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

Also should note my stock harness is CIS-E so it had an electronically controlled advance, so do I just need a setup off a vacum advance car?


----------



## NeonGreenbangbang (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

Sorry to be off-topic for a second, but send me some pics of your custom SRI. I'm prototyping a few myself and have one done out of steel. I just want to see what yours looks like. 
Sorry again for being O/T


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

That's okay, yeah I'll try to get some pics of it on the motor.
Anyone know? I think I'm just going to run straight rabbit gear.


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Frankenstein ABA-T ignition setup (GoingUp)*

i would just modify the box for ignition control. its a very easy thing to do. then you can keep timing where it should be under boost.


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

What do you mean modify the box for ignition control? The megasquirt or the OEM ECU?


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

The Megasquirt. I've got the stock 2.0L ABA ignition map in MS table form on my web server, I'll post it up when I get home. Stop the guesswork from advance distributors.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

Okay are you running MS off the distributor, VR sensor or wheel? Do you have more info on your setup for me?
Do I need to run one of these? http://www.glensgarage.com/cat....html


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

I used to run a distributor, but switched to the stock ABA 60-2 trigger wheel and VR sensor when I moved to a wasted spark coilpack ignition system.
What version is your MS board? 2.2? 3.0? 3.57?


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

I've got the original v2.2 so I have to add a driver to run any ignition setup. The thing that is keeping me from running spark is I'm not sure what I need to run it. I understand how the entire fuel injection side of things works but I'm not sure on the ignition side. 
First, which extra drivers will I need? Second, I would prefer to run off the 60-2 tooth because I know it is more precise than a distributor setup, what sensors do I need to make the wheel interact with the megasquirt? If you or someone could give me a list of parts I need then I'd go with it because its more not knowing which parts I need than the concept of it.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*

I simplified the diagrams I had for distributor mode so they're updated. When I was getting mine set up, these mods were still being developed so the pics I had were from various states in the process.
Hall sender mod (also powers hall sender):








Here's my wiring for the above hall sender mod:








LED17 spark output:








Bosch ignition module wiring (spark output goes to pin 6 of module):








"Codebase and Outputs" menu settings:








Ignition -> Dwell Control settings:








Basic spark settings:








To zero your distributor:
1) Enter "Fixed angle" to 10 degrees
2) Start the engine
3) Rotate distributor until the timing light is at 10 degrees
4) Set "Fixed angle" to -10


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

That was a post I made on another forum for someone in your situation. Instead of using the Bosch ignition module, you can buy an ignition driver kit from Glens Garage (or DIY Autotune) and mount it inside your case, and run the coil directly from your MS.
To use the 60-2 wheel, you'd have to build the VR circuit on a piece of prototype board, or buy the Extra daughterboard from Glens Garage, and still put the coil driver somewhere.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoingUp* »_I got stalled out on my project because I was finishing my Corrado. On what you posted, do you have a DIY or something for the wiring mods ie. what resistors and such and what goes where? Also, did you simply have to wire in a few resistors or was there chips involved too? Finally, is there any advantage to running an ignition driver in the MS as opposed to using the Bosch unit? I think I would rather run the Bosch as I think it would be easier. Finally, in the 4th picture you posted, the one with the Bosch coil driver, are pins 3 and 5 just not used? And on pin 2 of the hall sender, what do you mean by 1-19? Sorry, I'm a noob to the ignition side of this I have very little idea how it works but hopefully if you can answer those questions I would be in much better shape.
Thanks!

No chips or anything, just a few jumper wires and a single resistor. I don't have a board handy with the LED17 mod done so I can show you a picture, but I do have Photoshop!
Resistor installed on top of board:








The spark output wire to X12 was easiest for me to install on the bottom of the board, since it was then out of the way of anything else since it's so long. Pic:








And for the ignition module, pins 3 and 5 are left unconnected. When I wrote "Pins 1 - 19", I meant you can decide which pin from 1 through 19 on the MS connector to use, since they're all grounded through the main ECU grounds.
If you've got any other questions, post up here or PM me (I'm not on here much these days, threads slip by me sometimes) and I'll continue in this thread.








edit: Don't worry about any of the other wires you see in the last 2 pictures I posted, those are for the "Extra" board and coil drivers.


_Modified by 84_GLI_coupe at 10:07 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (84_GLI_coupe)*

I sent you a PM because I think this info could probably be useful others.
So it's really just one resistor and one jumper wire? Wow that's easy, what version of the tuning software do you have to run?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Frankenstein ABA-T ignition setup (GoingUp)*


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (GoingUp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GoingUp* »_I sent you a PM because I think this info could probably be useful others.
So it's really just one resistor and one jumper wire? Wow that's easy, what version of the tuning software do you have to run?

Yup, just one resistor and jumper wire to get the ignition output working for the external ignition module. Any version of MSnS will run it!








I just used the same ignition module in a 92 Porsche 911 Turbo running Haltech standalone, it's nice and universal if you don't have onboard drivers!!


----------



## GoingUp (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah I don't and that is a lot easier than setting up an onboard driver I think, at least I already have everything I need. Thank you!
-Shawn C.


----------

